# Field test - Spinning vs Casting (video)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

I’ve watched with interest the thread comparing spinning and casting gear so I decided to do a little “field test” to see for myself. 

The rods are the same, 12’ Universal AFAW’s. The spinning setup is my wife’s drum fishing rod and reel using a 6000 Stradic. The casting setup is mine using a stock, non tuned 6500 mag elite. Both lined with 15 lb test mono. Sorry Sarge, I don’t have any braid…  . Both setups came right off of the garage wall and were with me last week fishing Hatteras. Both are throwing 125 gram sinkers. 

It was as fair a test as I could perform. I actually threw 2 casts with the casting and 3 with the spinning. Cast 2 with the spinner didn’t make film due to operator error (pushed the stop button when I was putting the remote in my pocket) but the others are all on film. 






Round 1 

Spinning – 371’
Casting – 445’

Round 2

Spinning – 375’
Casting – 471’

Round 3 

Spinning 355’

I know the braided line will come into play, and to be honest I don’t know how good of a distance reel the Stradic is. I hit them both hard, even though my fishing cast needs some work... 

For me the casting setup showed a clear advantage.

Tommy


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Good test Tommy, Thanks. The casting does come out on top.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

While I think your choice of rod and conventional reel is perfect, the Stradic is not what I would consider an engineered for distance reel. I have never made the argument that _any_ spinner can equal or better fishing conventionals; my statements have always been qualified with certain conditions. First, the reel's spool must be of long and shallow profile and second, the use of braid is one of the primary things that has taken spinning tackle to the next level.

As I said in post 6 in the other thread:



Sgt_Slough said:


> . . . I am an advocate for the supremacy of spinning tackle for open beach fishing; . . . The stipulation being, I'm not talking about a Penn 7500SS and Ugly Stik. (NTTIAWWT)
> 
> Modern, surf engineered spinners can do everything conventionals do from the beach and if you are willing to spend a few more bucks on upper tier equipment you can move into a zone of casting distance, drag performance, fish fighting ability and tackle strength only dreamed about by *anyone* surfcasting using *any* equipment just a few years ago.


PM me your new address; I'll send you a couple reels more appropriate to test with; I'll pay for shipping up and back.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Whoa, this is going to be a cool test! Let's get ready to rumble!


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I did a similar test a couple years ago. Both rods were very similar being built on the RS 1502 blank with Fuji Alconite guides. The spinner had a Tica Dolphin reel with 30# braid and a 50# shocker. The conventional had an Abu 6500 with 17# Sufix Tri+ and a 50# shocker. The payload was an 8 oz cannon ball sinker in a tennis ball for an overall load of 10 oz. As I remember the conventional went about 330' and the spinner about 315'. Not much difference imo but the conventional clearly went a bit further. These casts were measured, not guesstimated.

Not sure the difference is worth fussin' about. I've always thought that if a guy just wanted to fish he ought to buy a decent spinner & have at it. But if he likes to screw around with his stuff...then he can have a lotta fun with conventionals. My .02...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

So it really comes down to braid verse mono....
and a high dollar spinner verse a box stock conv. lol

If Tommy uses your tourney spinner can he also compare it to his tourney conv?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Gotta throw this in the hat....

Owned a few setups, but fer heaving 6-8oz + bait on a heaver, I preffer a casting set up. Reels from 525 MAgs to what I currently own now, a Saltist 20H. After casting graphite casting reels, I like the solid, solid aluminum frame of the Saltists + based on fishing conditions, like wading or fighting big fish that won't get out of the last bar, the star drag makes adjusting the drag easier on a casting reel versus a spinning reel.

But my main point is the weight of a 100% fishing spinning reel versus a 100% fishing casting reel? I have casted the 5000 -6000 class spinners ( especially the bait runners ) and they do seem heavier than a conventional reel, spooled with equivilant line. Not even close to getting competion distance casting numbers, but beach casting over and over may be easier on the shoulders with a lighter reel -> a conventional?

Just throwin' my .2 cents in there. 

BTW - I do own spinners too, but they are on my 8' and 9' rods ( in the gut, and lure slinging, fishing rods ). These spinners are in the 3500 - 4500 class.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will say the following as to my reasons for using Spinners

1. Bird's nest belong in trees not in fishing reels...hence I use spinners.

2. Where I fish, (Ft Fisher, Carolina Beach, Kure Beach 100 yards is more than adequate...hence I use spinners. If I need more, I will just use my new Yak and 'Yak it out deep"

3. I need 5-6 oz weights max....why do i worry about 8 and bait,,,,,I use spinners.

4. I use nothing but Fireline......300 yards of 20 lb or 30 lb fits just fine on my Emcasts 5500, 6000 and my BG 60. (all three can be had for under $100 each, so I don't consider them HIGH DOLLAR)

5. I like to fight the fish with my strong arm (right) and reel with my weak arm (left) hence I use spinners..

As Sand Flea said both are setups are fine, fish with what you want, for 90% of the situations, either will work just fine.


Now maybe if I were involved in tournament casting, I might buy a conventional and teach myself the idiosyncrasies of casting reels, till then,, I will just stick with the date which brought me to the dance, spinning reels.:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sgt_Slough said:


> While I think your choice of rod and conventional reel is perfect, the Stradic is not what I would consider an engineered for distance reel. I have never made the argument that _any_ spinner can equal or better fishing conventionals; my statements have always been qualified with certain conditions. First, the reel's spool must be of long and shallow profile and second, the use of braid is one of the primary things that has taken spinning tackle to the next level.
> 
> As I said in post 6 in the other thread:
> 
> ...


Sarge,

In this case I had to use what I could put my hands on. Both are fishing setups, the stratic is a year old and the mag elite is 10+ years old and has been fished hard and put away wet. 

I'm sure the Stradic is not the best long cast spinner out there but I will say that is not a 7500ss either. I've had the 7500 (yes I was a hard core spin guy 12 years ago) and the spool designs are not the same. 

Anyway, I did NOT perform this field test to prove the casting reel was superior. I did it because I wanted to see how the two absolutely stock fishing setups each with 15 lb test mono would compare. To be honest I thought it would have been much closer. In this comparison the spinner threw 79.6% as far as the casting setup, I was expecting them to be within 10% of each other.

Send the high end spinner to me. Let me know what type of braid is loaded on. I've tested quite a few rods and reels and this would make for a VERY interesting field test. 

I've got a feeling it's going to come down to a braid vs mono debate but that's OK too.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

dawgfsh said:


> So it really comes down to braid verse mono....
> and a high dollar spinner verse a box stock conv. lol
> 
> If Tommy uses your tourney spinner can he also compare it to his tourney conv?


that is the only fair test apples and apples



9rock


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

"If Tommy uses your tourney spinner can he also compare it to his tourney conv?" 



9 rock said:


> that is the only fair test apples and apples
> 
> 
> 
> 9rock


I'm not sure that there is a "fair" apples to apples test. To many, apples and apples is comparing two stock fishing setups with mono. To Sarge (who btw is a friend) the apples and apples test is _his_ fishing setup vs a comparable casting fishing setup. The key word here being comparable. Is the high end spinner loaded with braid comparable to the stock 6500 with 15 lb (.35mm) mono or is it more comparable to a tweaked tourney reel loaded with .28 mono??

Rod (Sarge) loves to debate this one and makes a very convincing argument. Is he right?? It really depends on your standpoint and what you prefer in a reel.

I prefer casting reels. Who knows though, after the high end spinner field test I may convert back to the old egg beater... 

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> "If Tommy uses your tourney spinner can he also compare it to his tourney conv?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/U]

I am sorry I must have misinterpeted these quotes



QUOTE=Sgt_Slough

but I am an advocate for the supremacy of spinning tackle for open beach fishing;
Modern, surf engineered spinners can do everything conventionals do from the beach and if you are willing to spend a few more bucks on upper tier equipment you can move into a zone of casting distance, drag performance, fish fighting ability and tackle strength only dreamed about by anyone surfcasting using any equipment

I dont know what any means I thought it meant the best you could put up
but what do I know.

I will wait for the test results however you see fit


9rock


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Untill someone comes up with a machine that can cast every different type rod and reel it will all come down to this very fact *"It is what the person behind the rod feels best with"*

To me I feel better with conv. for throwing 8 & bait and can get more distance than a spinner.

Now with smaller jigs and lures I throw a spinner further than I do my high end conv. set ups and I do love my smaller conv rigs.

Does anyone really think what the out come of all this will make anyone change what they like??? 

Throw what *you* like the best and stop poken each other with them sharp sticks before I turn NS4D loose, cause he has been lookn for someone to whup


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Sarge,
> 
> In this case I had to use what I could put my hands on. Both are fishing setups, the stratic is a year old and the mag elite is 10+ years old and has been fished hard and put away wet.
> 
> ...


Tommy;

Can you do me a favor and add Fireline 15 lb in the equation against both Braid and Mono. I personally would love to see that and what difference it makes, if any opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

shooter

I agree with your post I just want to see a test based on the statements at hand 

I am just as interested in the results as anybody else is and see it as good knowledge to be had . these conventional spinning arguments have been going on for years so it is good to see some one of Tommy's credentials testing its a win win scenario 
your right most probably wont change what they use because there are other factors also . it does not matter to me because I use both anyway 

so in the mean time I will sit back and watch


9rock


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

9 rock said:


> [/U]
> 
> I am sorry I must have misinterpeted these quotes
> 
> ...


It is crystal clear that Sarge prefers spinning tackle. He believes that the top end stuff is superior in every way to casting. 

Those are his opinions, I respect that. My opinions differ and I think the good Sarge respects that too, as much as he would argue the point. None of this stuff is worth getting upset over but it will make for an interesting field test.

Man i'm feeling the need for some eggbeaters... lol

Tommy


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i use both, but i am curious as hell as to what the outcome will be.opcorn: what i, and i think sarge wants to see is his fishing spinner compared to tommys fishing 6500. this is a test to see how the setups perform under fishing conditions!!!! so take tommys FISHING reel with his FISHING line and compare it to sarges FISHING reel with his FISHING line. 

this defiantly comes down to braid v mono, and i cant wait to see how this pans out.

it will be close, but i think the spinner may come out on top


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The outcome on grass may be shocking to some but, it's not true to the argument...Test and test some more but it's not being tested knee deep at the Point. Alot of things change when your in the wash....


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

My request seems to be ignored.

Braid is Braid

Mono is Mono

Fireline is neither but a super line.

Three line choices

Two casting systems

Give me a test with all three, on the same caliber of rod, the same caliber of reel (spin or cast) 

Then give me the results...

I know what the results will be,,,Fireline will out cast mono or braid on either system. It has been proven in the past by independent labs.

I challenge anyone to that test and will watchopcorn:opcorn:

And oh, before some one yells "spam":spam:

I work for the State of SC, I own no stock in Berkely, I have no financial interest in Fireline.

You want some money or a roll to test the Fireline, Tommy, let me know, I will provide it.

I just want the results


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fireline20 said:


> My request seems to be ignored.
> 
> Braid is Braid
> 
> ...


Fireline is not a braid? I have been using it on my trout rods for over a year now. Sure seems like braid to me.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Berkley calls it braid, maybe they don't know their own product........Ok someone should really email them and tell um.....


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well the test will be the hot rod against the stock car with the funny car waiting in the garage. we will have to see what happens my guess is that round 2 is going to be close if the spinner wins we may see the garage open I am on the edge of my seat LOL



9rock


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Get Your facts straight boys*



Cdog said:


> Fireline is not a braid? I have been using it on my trout rods for over a year now. Sure seems like braid to me.





AirDown said:


> Berkley calls it braid, maybe they don't know their own product........Ok someone should really email them and tell um.....




From Cabella's and From Berkely. 

*Unifilament design,* resulting from an advanced molecular reorientation process, provides anglers with an entirely new concept in fishing line technology. Qualities like unbelievable strength, sensitivity and incredible casting performance are just some of the benefits. Zero memory means reduced friction on the reel and guides, producing longer, more accurate casts. Efficient energy transfer and ultra-low stretch provides great feel and lure control. Don't let the small diameter fool you - *FireLine is the ultimate in abrasion resistance, plus it is three times stronger than monofilaments and 30% thinner than braided lines of comparable knot strength*.

My advise to you both is before you sound off,,,get your facts straight. 

Here is a place to raise your education

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=625555


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

honestly this is a very good comparison. as these are realistic fishing setups.
nice vid tommy. a+
looks like whatever oil you put in the moving parts, is starting to kick in.. =D


for $$ value, in my opinion.. a 150$ surf casting reel. will outcast a 150$ surf spinner..
a 150$ casting reel will still outcast a 300$ spinner.
i dont care what people say. ill hurl anything 1 to 16oz of lead if you want further then a spinner. if its all stock with mono. KEYWORD>> MY OPINION. dont take it personally people. xD

the fact spinners need braid to get back leverage in this game... means it cant catch up.

BUT! one thing i love about spinners is the convenience for using them for certain conditions.
like for light light plugs, metals, ease of use.. 
like if its a fish on, i can give the rod for a lady or the kids to play with.

soo.. everything has pros and cons.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to these test results. I think we may be in for a surprise. Or at least some of us are. 

I use both spinning and conventional setups on the beach and pier, but prefer conv. for heaving it out there. My numbers, measured over grass, are in the other thread.

Evan


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nevermind.....already been covered..............


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I use both and respect the design of each for certain fishing situations but would never take a spinning reel to a tourney over grass where line and shock leaders are monitored as friction kills...not a good design for that... as i would never take a conventional to throw lures and plugs... But I can catch fish with both..he he.. My 02..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Interesting test. Cool that you went out and shot video.

I suspect that if you took someone who preferred spinners and told him to cast both a spinner and a conventional, he'd throw the spinner further, and vice versa. It's sort of like the Mac vs. PC debate: If you put a Mac guy on a PC and told him to perform a task, he'd probably be beaten by the guy on a PC.

You want to really get all Mythbusters on this? Make several spinner guys throw conventionals and several conventional guys throw spinners, then add up the averages and judge from there.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Fireline20 said:


> My request seems to be ignored.
> 
> Braid is Braid
> 
> ...


Not ignored at all. I'm not sure I could do justice to that test though. I've never thrown fireline on any reel so it woukld take some time and tuning (me, not the reel) to get used to the smaller diameter.

I don't want to strip Sarges reel and reline without his OK but if I had another spinner setup and ready to cast the fireline I'd be glad to give it a go. If I had the fireline on hand I could load another casting reel and give it a go too.

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fireline20 said:


> From Cabella's and From Berkely.
> 
> *Unifilament design,* resulting from an advanced molecular reorientation process, provides anglers with an entirely new concept in fishing line technology. Qualities like unbelievable strength, sensitivity and incredible casting performance are just some of the benefits. Zero memory means reduced friction on the reel and guides, producing longer, more accurate casts. Efficient energy transfer and ultra-low stretch provides great feel and lure control. Don't let the small diameter fool you - *FireLine is the ultimate in abrasion resistance, plus it is three times stronger than monofilaments and 30% thinner than braided lines of comparable knot strength*.
> 
> ...


LOL, a 13 post thread is supposed to educate me? On what, that one guy says he miss calls it a braid.

I use the stuff and like it, but it is a braid.:beer:

But if it makes you feel better I will say it...

I love the super line...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

dawgfsh said:


> So it really comes down to braid verse mono...


Although I think that is too simplistic it begs the question, so what if it does? We are discussing two tackle disciplines taken to a higher performance plane. One aspect of _*THE SYSTEM*_ of extreme spinner fishing distance is the use of thin braid. 

The "system" is dependent on a few features; first of course is the long spooled reels with precise line lay. Second is a modern, high modulus zoned action graphite rod and third, yes, is thin braided line. Braid in and of itself isn't like pixie dust that suspends the laws of physics; the line needs to be _*thin*_. Taking off .40mm 17lb test mono and spooling on .34mm 50lb braid is not really reaping the distance enhancing qualities of braid. 



dawgfsh said:


> and a high dollar spinner verse a box stock conv. lol


Not necessarily high dollar; SteveZ named an engineered for distance spinning reel which retails for under $100. 

Occasional poster here *High Plains Drifter* uses Tica Dolphins in Mexico to cast big plugs and metals 150+ yards, hundreds of times a day to large Roosterfish and Jacks.

On the other hand, so what if the spinners are high dollars? People spend all sorts of crazy money on fishing equipment that is specifically engineered for a particular application. Are you also gonna argue that a stock 6500 Mag Elite can replace a dunkable Van Staal for plugging on Montauk or a Penn International two speed trolling reel in the Canyons? 

While you might say, "but we're both just surfcasting" I'll say this...

Up here in most of the fishing tournaments (where I cut my teeth and began my mission of amassing the very best casting FISHING equipment without prejudice as to discipline) the name of the game often is putting 5-6oz and smallish baits out 500+ feet. I have tried Abus and 525 slidys and knobbys and daiwa XHA/SHA and most recently, Daiwa's 7ht MAG and none of those conventionals could do what I need done with certainty and consistency. I don't know, maybe I'm just conventional impaired but a 500+ft cast with a small chunk or fillet is hovering on the edge of disaster. In a tournament, such nuisances can not be suffered, at least if you don't want to be ostracized by the team.



dawgfsh said:


> If Tommy uses your tourney spinner can he also compare it to his tourney conv?


There really are no "tourney spinners," suitable for our casting tournaments. There are reels made for the Japanese Domestic Market for _their_ tournament casting but they would be useless here. Their casting tournaments are typically very small weight events casting on micro-thin braided lines with no shocker. The reels have no drag and the spools are ridiculously shallow and wouldn't hold 200yards of .26mm line. 



Tommy said:


> To Sarge (who btw is a friend) the apples and apples test is _his_ fishing setup vs a comparable casting fishing setup.


Do you see that as somehow unfair? 

Up here my set-ups really don't stand out and when one looks down the beach during a tournament all one sees is a picket line of guys holding long spooled spinners packed with braid. The teams that can consistently place baits over 500 feet from the beach generally win the year end championship . . . For the team I fished for it was on the order of _*25* out of the last *27 years*_. Competition from other teams has been increasing exponentially as these long spooled reels and braided lines and good rods and attention to cultivating a refined casting motion have become more prevalent.



Tommy said:


> The key word here being comparable. Is the high end spinner loaded with braid comparable to the stock 6500 with 15 lb (.35mm) mono or is it more comparable to a tweaked tourney reel loaded with .28 mono??


But what would cause that distinction to be drawn? The criteria _should_ be "appropriate fishing equipment." Sure, I accept a tourney reel can put a bait a long ways out but who's confident that they could play and land a decent sized fish from out there? I think one must accept that for this discussion the governing principle is, getting out there is only valuable if you can bring in what bit ya. So, if we are indeed talking about 500 feet for 5-6oz and a small chunk / fillet, I think that precludes 5500 sized reels and certainly .28mm line.



Fireline20 said:


> Fireline will out cast mono or braid on either system.. . .
> 
> I just want the results


Fireline, at least when brand new wins. 

Here are my two PowerAeros, one with 20lb Fireline the other with 20lb Sufix. 










On both the rods pictured; an All Star 1507 and a factory HDX, the Fireline cast further. Not by a huge margin (15-18ft @ 630'-640') but it was there and it was consistent. Unfortunately, as Fireline wears it becomes fuzzy and whatever superiority it began with is soon lost.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I would think a 6500 tricked out full of line would be the fair comparison since that set up is used every day .



9rock


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I do not see it as a braid vs mono discussion. It is one fishing set up vs. another. The braid is just a component of one set up. It is like saying that both reels must be cast on the exact same rod with the exact same dimensions (ring spacing, ring sizes, handle length etc). These are going to be different for both rods on a tournament or fishing set up. The comparison that Sarge and Tommy want is to compare actual fishing set ups, not just a spinning reel vs a conventional reel. I see no problem in using braid on the spinner if that is what is used in an actual fishing situation. I also see no problem if the conventional is tuned for fishing with mags, oil etc if that also is a reel used in an actual fishing situation. I think I would side with the conventional for max distance but that is my opinion. Thanks for taking the time to perform this test and I look forward to the results. Tommy I think it might be more accurate if you also have someone else with you that throws mainly spinning reels to compare those results. Maybe a group could do this, the more test subjects the better. Maybe some of us can get together for a day of casting research.

John


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Although I think that is too simplistic it begs the question, so what if it does? We are discussing two tackle disciplines taken to a higher performance plane. One aspect of _*THE SYSTEM*_ of extreme spinner fishing distance is the use of thin braid.
> 
> The "system" is dependent on a few features; first of course is the long spooled reels with precise line lay. Second is a modern, high modulus zoned action graphite rod and third, yes, is thin braided line. Braid in and of itself isn't like pixie dust that suspends the laws of physics; the line needs to be _*thin*_. Taking off .40mm 17lb test mono and spooling on .34mm 50lb braid is not really reaping the distance enhancing qualities of braid.
> 
> ...



Like I said in post #11, a very convincing argument by Sarge. 

Guys feel strongly about their fishing gear and it is natural to believe your (as in BOTH sides) choices are the right ones. Will Sarge change his mind based on anything presented in this or any other spinner vs casting thread??? Not going to happen...lol. The hardcore casting guys are not going to change their minds based on this info either.

I am personally looking forward to field testing these reels. I may even strip the line off the old 6500 and give it a clean up, just so it won't too outclassed......  . 

If the spinner comes out on top, I'll post it and the video to boot. If the spinner comes out on top will I have a mass fire sale and go high end spinner???? 

Lets just say I'll have to be blown away by the distance, feel and castabilty for that to happen. I kinda doubt it but I've been wrong before.

Tommy


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

You know in my 25 Years of Fishing using almost every concevable pole, lure reel and a bunch of other stuff that I could buy, borrow or beg there is only one truth I have found to fishing. That would be fish live in the water, to get them out you must put something in the water. I have used Zebco's in the Chesapeake to catch Spot, blues, croaker, Stripers, specks, and flounder. I now have some nicer surf rods and I have both Conventional, and Spinning guess what they both catch fish, I have some spooled with Mono and Some Spooled with Braid. Sometimes I use Circle hooks or J hooks, sometimes I use Baitholders. Sometimes I throw Metal, sometimes Soft Plastic. What it all boils down to is we are all people and we are diffrent in our own ways, What works for me and catches fish might not work for you on catching fish, My casting style might not suit you and your casting style might not suit me, But if I meet you on the beach you better believe that what ever is in the back of my truck I will surely be willing to let you borrow or have depending on what it is. I dont partake in the sport of fishing to be the best or the greatest I partake in fishing to have fun, enjoy the outdoors most of all second to me comes the catching fish. So to make a Long post Really short I will sum up, To catch fish you must put something in the water, what ever you use to do just that is your choice!! I am glad that you made a choice to be a fisherman, join me on the beach soemtime for a soda and some conversation.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

hey tommy you're working my side of the street now.
i didn't get into all the details of this debate but let me throw out a few facts
first weather is the great equalizer in this debate i have seen guys that could hit 700ft one minute blow up their reels as soon as the wind shifted or couldn't hold onto their spools when it started raining. in 2001 when the wind blew sand in every reel out there only the spinning reels were funtional.
tommy and sarge know me and over the years all i used for tournament casting is/was fishing gear granted upper end for the most part but still fishing gear now from 2001-2005 i finished in the top 5 and i think the biuggest gap between 1st and 5th was something like 30 feet including losing out to big lou by 7 feet. during that time i was using a shimano thunnus while sarge was loving his surf basia and that was with .33 line now do i think braid would've made a difference? absolutely. so i think braid is another factor that can shift this debate towards spinning reels. i just decided to throw some pepper in the gumbo here so lets see where this goes.

p.s. tommy not to discount you casting abilities but casting a spinning reel is a completely different motion verses a baitcaster. thats something else to throw in there


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

tommy,, if you have a fire sale.. 
i want dibs on all your reels and rods. xD XD =X


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

markedwards said:


> p.s. tommy not to discount you casting abilities but casting a spinning reel is a completely different motion verses a baitcaster. thats something else to throw in there


Darn it, Mark why did ya have to say that? You mean I gotta learn another casting technique? I hardly got the spinner down!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mark,

Great to here from you. You need to come on back to the field, we miss ya.

I was a hard core spin guy 11-12 years ago. Charlie (big brother) lured me to the dark side back in 97-98. Heck if I like it I might just have to pick one up and start chasing your record....  

I understand that my experience will lend a slight advantage to the casting setup the same as if your or Sarge were doing this it would favor the spinner. With that being said I plan to hit them both with violence. I think I can still smack a spinner.. 

This should be fun.

Tommy


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

tommy, do it and that danged charlie should've good enough alone. aind i miss coming out too but 2 teenage boys will rob you of practice time and right now they're robbing me of any free time i have and the danged cellphone is an electronic leash! who knows i just might turn up in april though.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Dang Yankee spinner/braid throwing sumbeches.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

markedwards said:


> i just decided to throw some pepper in the gumbo here so lets see where this goes.


Mmmmmm, gumbo is much better now! 

Thanks for stopping by and sharing your expertise!! 

And I must say also, you are missed . . .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the way i see it...i can buy 4 or 5 shv/slosh 20s and fish em hard half underwater, in the sun, on the pier,covered in ocean spray, in the sand for a looong time...casting plenty far for fishing WHERE I FISH which differs from sgt slough...i dont need to cast 500 feet with 5/6 ounces and a small bait, that would just rush down the beach/pier and get gobbled up by taylor blues and skates...i cast generally atleast 8, sometimes up to 12 ounces often...with anything from a cobb section to a bunker head fishing as far as i can generally in alot of current and wind in spring/fall...not 500'...never seen anyone throw 500' how we fish..300-350 maybe 400 seems to be plenty most of the time...sometimes fish are in the wash literally or just a lob away
or i can buy 1 of the fancy spinners for about the same $$, atleast from what ive seen. spend a fortune on line from getting spooled by biters and cut off by spanish and blues, rubbed by shells, or bit off or snagged...dunno how the high end spinners fare in the sand and salt and water?...and hurt my finger throwng 12 and a bunker chunk, just isnt comfortable for me...all the while pissing of the 20 other guys on the pier because we gotta net up the 3' sharks that we cant handline with braid cuz it hurts,and piss em off on the beach because whether or not braid does cut mono(not gonna argue either way on that one) it has that reputation

if i fished how sgt does, id might fish the high end spinner with braid...but the way i fish a conventional is cheaper, more comfortable, and less taboo which i why i fish conventional for my distance setups

i dont think its an apples/apples or apples to oranges question as far as the setups, but one of the fishing styles...seem different to me so the ideal equipment for each cant be compared...thats how it seems to me atleast


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

[QUOTE=chris storrs

hurt my finger throwng 12 and a bunker chunk, just isnt comfortable for me...all the while pissing of the 20 other guys on the pier because we gotta net up the 3' sharks that we cant handline with braid cuz it hurts,and piss em off on the beach because whether or not braid does cut mono(not gonna argue either way on that one) it has that reputation

these and several other factors is why for my big rods I go to conventionals for me it was mostly cranking with right hand I can crank for days with right hand ,left not so now with 4-5 oz yea not 8-10and chunk there is a reason why big trolling gear is made to crank with the right its easier


9rock


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see the results of this test and like most I use both conventional and spinning reels for different applications. Conventionals for heavy weights and spinners for small stuff/plugs. I also think that braid on the spinners will make a difference and I am gonna try the new Fireline tracer that just came out last fall on a couple of spinners I bought this winter. Don't know if I'd like it on my conventionals but I might try it on a new Saltist a got from Santa.


----------



## Hanginon (Jan 11, 2008)

Why isn't braided fishing line allowed in a casting tournament?


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Sarge and Tommy: My hat is off to you both for having this dialogue. I have been a hard core conventional guy for as long as I remember. I even use conventional for speckled trout. That being said, it think it is always a good to be open to new ideas and I think spinning with braid offers some intriguing possibilities. 

As some of the others have mentioned, I think it is most useful to compare the two systems when they are optimized as fishing outfits. For spinners, that means braid. For conventional, I could assume something along the lines of 15 pound test line. I did at one time, use a 5500 CT Mag with 14lb fireline for mated to a Alstar 1267 casting 2-3 oz. I did not get a lot more distance but it was a wicked light casting outfit. I think I will try that set up again but use my AFAW Universal and see what happens. 

For me, I think I will probably stay with conventional because I find conventional rods so much better balanced that spinning -- at least with the larger ones . But I am certainly open the possilities offered by spinning.

On final note, Someone in the threads (Sarge, I think) before spoke of conventionals melting down (backlashing) because of poor weather. I have been in as bad a weather as you can encounter, trying to cast 10 oz with a small bait into 20-30 mph wind and I never had a problem with a reel backlashing. My reel (a 525 GS) was well-braked and worked just fine.
I could only cast 40 yards but it was not the reel or my casting ability that was cutting my distance that day.

Sarge and Tommy, thanks again and best of luck! Tom


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

furball that was me that mentioned baitcasters having problems with weather changes. so allow me to explain, it was an observation at tournaments when tommy amoung others can agree that when they have their reels setup for say a tailwind and the reel is wide open the problem comes when or if the wind shifts thats what i was getting at. as far as fishing the only thing i have seen is guys using baitcasters switch to spinning once it was dark. thats why i always said spinning reels are idiot proof and i'm proof of it!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't fiddle to much with the brakes, I usually just get them set one way and they work fine. I try to not push the envelop brake-wise. BTW - I saw you cast at the long distance casting class James hosted in Delaware some years back. It was something to see. Best regards, Tom


----------

